
Ask HN: What do you do when the bar is full? - stephengillie
How do you deal with scarcity in social situations?<p>- When you goto a bar and literally every seat is taken, what do you do? Do you goto another bar, and if so, how do you know that bar also isn&#x27;t full?<p>- When you goto the grocery store and there are literally no empty parking spots (and several others are driving around the parking lot), what do you do? How do you know other grocery stores are not also literally full?<p>- What if you went to the coffee shop to work, but every table was taken? Do you take your coffee and return to your office or home?
======
simonblack
"there are literally no empty parking spots (and several others are driving
around the parking lot"

Apparently, it's more efficient to stop and wait for a space. If the place is
as busy as that, there will be somebody leaving in a few minutes. And that
space is yours to take.

Me? I usually drive around, looking. <grin>

------
bcosynot
Google maps, at least in the US, is pretty accurate about how busy an
establishment is. I always end up checking it before going to a bar or coffee
shop. If I don't find place to sit, I usually leave and try another spot.

I have honestly never come across a grocery store being too full

